# Top eliquid shortlist 2014 - Dessert / Nuts / Candy international



## Tom (23/10/14)

This will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top eliquid 2014.

Here every member will get the opportunity to name up to 3 eliquids in one posting.
*The posting can be edited until the final date (please no double post to keep this tidy!)*.

After that date the 10 most named juices will enter a poll to finally decide which one is the most liked ejuice in SA.

If you cannot classify a juice directly to a category, i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard vape, and would classify for either Dessert or Tobacco....you can decide which flavour is more dominant. At the time when juices get counted for the final poll there will be only one category for a "mixed flavour" juice....where it received most nominations.

The final day for the shortlist will be 30.11.2014!

Go for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Suicide Bunny - Derailed
Kings Crown - Claim your Throne

I have another one... But I don't want to mention it just yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Danny (23/10/14)

Witchers brew- Moondust
Rocketsheep- Purple Alien
5 Pawns- Grandmaster


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish
Grants Vanilla Custard


----------



## Yiannaki (23/10/14)

Nicoticket - Grandma's Cinnamon Danish
Suicide Bunny - Derailed
Nicoticket - Frenilla


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/10/14)

Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien
Tarks Select Reserve - Aztec
Nicoticket - Custards Last Stand


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/10/14)

Tark's Select Reserve - Maghrib
Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien
Vape Orenda - Whirling Dervish


----------



## ShaneW (23/10/14)

RS - Purple alien 
Nicoticket - frenilla 
HHV - heavenly Waffles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

1. Select Reserve - Aztec
2. Nicoticket - Custard's Last Stand
3. Nicoticket - Frenilla


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

Kings Crown - Claim your Throne
Bombies - Nanas cream
Nicoticket - Strawnilla


----------



## TylerD (23/10/14)

1. Vape Orenda - Whirling Dervish


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

Seatlle Vapour Co - Blue Magic
Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien
5P - Castlelong


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (23/10/14)

Rocket Sheep - Purple alien


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
Nicoticket Frenilla
Nicoticket Custard's Last Stand


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

1) Five Pawns Grandmaster
2) Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish


----------



## pimcowboy (23/10/14)

Five Pawns -Gambit
Kings Crown-Claim your thrown and The King cant decide which I like better
Nicoticket-CLS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Witu (23/10/14)

Suicide Bunny
Mama's Milk
Claim Your Throne


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

Fuzion - hell frozen over
seattle vapor co - sedation
craft vapour - yellow submarine


----------



## Natheer Mallick (24/10/14)

Tark's Select Reserve - Maghreb


----------



## Bill (24/10/14)

5P - Grandmaster
Nicoticket - CLS


----------



## BigGuy (24/10/14)

Craft Vapour- Devil in disguise
Rocket fuel - Cats Meow
Five pawns- Gambit


----------



## ESH (25/10/14)

1: Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk


----------



## Matuka (25/10/14)

VM4
VM Berry Blaze
Dekang Coffee


----------



## Tiaan (25/10/14)

Nicoticket - CLS
Nicoticket - Frenilla


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/14)

1. Witcher's Brew - Level 1 Elixir
2. Rocket Fuel - Be Mine, Clementine


----------



## ET (26/10/14)

Vape Orenda - Whirling Dervish


----------



## Alex (26/10/14)

Bombies - Nana Cream
Bombies - Kiss The Ring
Bombies - Bacco B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (28/10/14)

Where can I buy Nicoticket - Frenilla ?


----------



## TylerD (28/10/14)

Mario said:


> Where can I buy Nicoticket - Frenilla ?


www.juicyjoes.co.za


----------



## Mario (28/10/14)

thanks bro @TylerD


----------



## TylerD (28/10/14)

Mario said:


> thanks bro @TylerD


I just had a look and it seems like they're out of stock...sorry man. They have H1N1 in stock tho. Same frenilla taste with a bit of tobacco.


----------



## Stephen (28/10/14)

1. Nicoticket - Custards Last Stand
2. Kings Crown - Claim Your Throne
3. Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/10/14)

push for the "New Posts" so that nobody overlooks the voting threads


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

1. 5 Pawns - Gambit
2. Nicoticket - Custard's Last Stand
3. Kings Crown - Claim your Throne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ccoetzee (30/10/14)

1. 5 Pawns Grandmaster


----------



## Tom (9/11/14)

after the success of posting in the SA Fruit category.... 

@Silver made a call there and within a day there were quite a few more entries. So, I would like to quote Silver in the other threads as well, here it goes:

"*Dear forum members, if you have not done so already, please get your top 3 nominations in*
Even if you only have one juice or two to nominate - you dont need 3

There are 10 categories in total. 5 flavour profiles for Local and 5 for International
Find the relevant thread and post your nominations

You can find all the relevant threads here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/

 *Please support this. It will be SA's first Top E-Liquid Survey!*"


----------



## yuganp (20/11/14)

1. Vape Orenda - Whirling Dervish
2. Steam Hammer - The Good Life


----------



## Pravs (20/11/14)

1. Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien
2. Tark's Select Reserve - Maghrib
3. Seattle Vapor Co - Voodoo Milk


----------



## Skobbejak (20/11/14)

1. King crown claim your throne& the king
2.5 pawn grandmaster
3. 5 pawn gambit

Reactions: Like 1


----------

